# Defektes PG 740



## dpd80 (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Gestern hat ein altes PG 740 den Geist aufgegeben. Die Festplatte macht beim Einschalten ein paar laute Knackgeräusche (vermutlich der Schreib/Lese-Arm) und dann geht nichts mehr. Also mechanisch defekt. Kann man da noch was machen? Hab ja schon einige Platten wieder in Gang gekriegt, aber noch keine die so kaputt war. Wäre schön, wenn ich zumindest noch ein paar Daten von der Platte kriege.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Januar 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gestern hat ein altes PG 740 den Geist aufgegeben. Die Festplatte macht beim Einschalten ein paar laute Knackgeräusche (vermutlich der Schreib/Lese-Arm) und dann geht nichts mehr. Also mechanisch defekt. Kann man da noch was machen? Hab ja schon einige Platten wieder in Gang gekriegt, aber noch keine die so kaputt war. Wäre schön, wenn ich zumindest noch ein paar Daten von der Platte kriege.


Bei nem headcrash eher aussichtslos....
Es gibt professionelle Datenrettungsfirmen, ist aber nicht ganz billig.
Da sieht amn mal wieder, wie sinnvoll ein Backup sein kann...


----------



## dpd80 (4 Januar 2007)

Ich glaub ich hab schon lang genug mit Rechnern zu tun und weiß, wie wichtig ein Backup ist  . 

An dem Rechner wird alle zwei Monate ein Backup gemacht, das letzte mal vor zwei Wochen. Ist auch nicht so tragisch. Falls etwas fehlt, kann ich mir die Sachen ja noch aus der Steuerung ziehen. Das PG hing eh nur an einer Anlage.

Teure Datenrettungen kommen nicht in Frage, jetzt kann die alte Möhre wenigstens in Frieden ruhen. :twisted:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Januar 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Falls etwas fehlt, kann ich mir die Sachen ja noch aus der Steuerung ziehen. Das PG hing eh nur an einer Anlage.


Kannst du auch Kommentare und Symbolik aus der Steuerung ziehen ?


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2007)

@ug
Wenn er ein zwei Wochen altes Backup hat und sich die relevanten Dateien davon laden kann, wovon ich mal ausgehe, ist ein Online-Abgleich mit seiner Anlage wohl völlig problemlos. 

@dpd80
Aber eine alte Platte würd ich wieder reinhängen, als Ersatzgerät und S5-PG taugt das allemal.


----------



## dpd80 (4 Januar 2007)

> @ug
> Wenn er ein zwei Wochen altes Backup hat und sich die relevanten Dateien davon laden kann, wovon ich mal ausgehe, ist ein Online-Abgleich mit seiner Anlage wohl völlig problemlos.



Genau das hab ich gemeint.



> @dpd80
> Aber eine alte Platte würd ich wieder reinhängen, als Ersatzgerät und S5-PG taugt das allemal.



Mal überlegen, was wir da machen. Zum wegschmeißen ist es eigentlich wirklich noch zu schade.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 Januar 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich gemeint.
> 
> Mal überlegen, was wir da machen. Zum wegschmeißen ist es eigentlich wirklich noch zu schade.


Passende Festpaltten bekommst du für ein paar Euros.


----------



## edison (5 Januar 2007)

Falls Du das Gerät verkaufen möchtest, melde ich hiermit gleich mal mein Interesse an.


----------



## nade (5 Januar 2007)

Ist hier nichtmal nach einem PG-Display gesucht worden?
Zum Ausschlachten zwar auch zu schade, aber eine Möglichkeit.
Würde da dann auch UG´s Vorschlag vorziehen. 40GB 2,5" Hdd gerade beim durchblättern von Reichelt gesehen etwa 45€
Gegenüber was kostet so ein PG?
Für ein Reservegerät oder Übungsgerät für einen Azubi ist das wirklich kein Geld, mal von ab was sonst noch für Anwendungen mit nöglich sind.


----------



## edison (7 Januar 2007)

Wenn ich richtig liege passt im ds PG 740 eine normale 3,5"HD - austausch sollte nicht das Problem sein.

Kaufintresse bei dem Gerät mit dem defekten DIsplay hatte ich auch angemeldet - steht leider bestimmt immernoch irgendwo in der Ecke rum


----------



## dpd80 (8 Januar 2007)

So, hab die festplatte heute mal ausgebaut und aufgemacht. Sieht da drin aus, alsob jemand die besten Stellen angekreuzt hat . Da is nicht mehr zu machen, total hin. Kann über den verkauf des PGs leider nicht entscheiden, gehört nicht direkt unserer Abteilung. Ist übrigesnt auch nur ein 100MHz, oder wär dir das egal?


----------



## edison (9 Januar 2007)

100 MHz sollten für ein älteres Protool o.Ä. reichen - mir kommts auf die DP Schnittstelle an.
Dann kann ich das PG daheim als Visualisierungsrechner einsetzen


----------

